# U2 coming! Ticketmaster question...



## boba fett (May 28, 2003)

Ok, so U2's coming to Toronto and the tickets go on sale tomorrow. What's the best way to get tickets? Some say in person at the ticket booth, others say online or the phone. Any advise would be apreciated.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Set up a ticketmaster.ca account and be on line before the sale starts. Include your credit card info in your secure profile. Otherwise, the authentication steps take too long and you lose out. In the past, my wife and I have set up three computers to try to increase the odds of getting tickets (to see Sting, etc.). Usually at least one of them succeeds.

The ticket booths have a set number and these are available for longer, but you have to get in line for hours to have a guarentee of success.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Online is the fastest, as long as you have everything set up before hand (lie UTBJW said) and your credit card can actually handle a set of U2 tickets.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I was a U2.com member, and got to buy ticket 2 days ago  I got 2 general admission tickets, so I'm going to get in line very, very, VERY early and shoot for a front row spot again.   

For public sales tomorrow, I think online is fastest. Sign up for a Ticketmaster account now with all the proper billing info. Then at 9:55, start refreshing the page until it updates and allows you to buy tix. 

They are selling General Admission floor tickets for $49 and they are first come, first serve seats, so if you're a loser and have no life (like me), then you can wait in line for like 24 hours and get really close to the stage. 

Or you can go for good reserved seats, but quite a few of those will be gone. They may be out of general admission tix already.


----------



## KPenner (Aug 13, 2004)

Along with muliple computers, I have have found multiple browsers works well also (Safari and IE). Ticketmaster regs. say not to use muliple windows, but nothing against multiple browsers. It works well on my dual monitor setup.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Pray for a little luck, too. BOTH Vancouver shows sold out in under 5 minutes.

I was lucky though - I'd gotten my tickets about two weeks prior. =] The previous tour, my best friend and I both tried frantically to get tix, but the lines were jammed and we got shut out.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Just pray that, if you do go and see U2, you don't end up standing in the Mosh pit right behind our good Mayor.

You won't see a thing. The guy's like a seven foot tall vending machine on two legs. 

And since it's U2...you'd better not ask him to "duck down" or "get out of the way".

Just won't work. Trust me on this.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MacNutt said:


> Just pray that, if you do go and see U2, you don't end up standing in the Mosh pit right behind our good Mayor.
> 
> You won't see a thing. The guy's like a seven foot tall vending machine on two legs.
> 
> ...


  

Hey, if you shimmy to the left or right, you can see past me. But yeah, don't ask me to move out of the way... won't work.  Guy behind me seriously did ask if we could trade spots.


----------



## boba fett (May 28, 2003)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all the great advice. 1 hour to go!!!!!!!!


----------



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

We used to order our tickets over the phone through ticketmaster in winnipeg when there was a big show in Toronto that would sell out fast. Worked like a charm.

Of course now I don't have to worry about shows selling out. It's all about friends helping friends.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

So bobbafett, did you get your U2 tix???


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I heard on MTL radio this morning that November's U2 concert at the Bell Centre sold out in 30 minutes. They just added another concert for the following evening.


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

*bupkiss*

Well, logged in to ticketmaster at about 9:40. Shut out right through the 2 additional added shows.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Wow... just found out too that they added 2 new T.O. shows and they sold out in *5 Minutes!!!!!* 

I guess all the U2 haters were right. They are total sell outs after all.  

Woohoo... I'm going to be in the front row for the first concert of their first leg!!! (Usually with some cool tweaks to the show or something to mix it up)

Not sure who is going to be the opening act. I'm really, really hoping its going to be The Killers.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

//
NORTH AMERICA DATES

(Kings of Leon will play support on all dates)

March 28th San Diego, CA - Sports Arena, Sold Out
March 30th San Diego, CA - Sports Arena, Sold Out
April 1st Anaheim, CA - Arrowhead Pond, Sold Out
April 2nd Anaheim, CA - Arrowhead Pond, Sold Out
April 5th Los Angeles, CA - Staples Center, Sold Out
April 6th Los Angeles, CA - Staples Center, Sold Out
April 9th San Jose, CA - HP Pavilion, Sold Out
April 10th San Jose, CA - HP Pavilion, Sold Out
April 14th Phoenix, AZ - Glendale Arena , Sold Out
April 15th Phoenix, AZ - Glendale Arena , Sold Out
April 20th Denver, CO - Pepsi Center, Sold Out
April 21st Denver, CO - Pepsi Center, Sold Out
April 24th Seattle, WA - Key Arena , Sold Out
April 25th Seattle, WA - Key Arena , Sold Out
April 28th Vancouver, BC - General Motors Place, Sold Out
April 29th Vancouver, BC - General Motors Place, Sold Out

May 7th & May 9th Chicago, IL - United Center, Sold Out
May 10th Chicago, IL - United Center, Sold Out
May 12th Chicago, IL - United Center, Sold Out
May 14th Philadelphia, PA - Wachovia Center , Sold Out
May 22nd Philadelphia, PA - Wachovia Center , Sold Out
May 17 & May 18 East Rutherford, NJ - Continental Airlines Arena, Sold Out
May 21 New York, NY - Madison Square Garden, Sold Out
May 24 Boston, MA - Fleet Center, Sold Out
May 26 Boston, MA - Fleet Center, Sold Out
May 28 Boston, MA - Fleet Center, Sold Out


//
EUROPEAN DATES
(support acts noted where announced)

June 10th Brussels - King Baudouin Stadium, Sold Out
Support Act: Snow Patrol
June 12th Gelsenkirchen - Schalke Stadium
June 14th Manchester - City of Manchester Stadium, Sold Out
Support Act: Snow Patrol
June 15th Manchester * City of Manchester Stadium, Sold Out
June 18th London - Twickenham Stadium, Sold Out
June 19th London - Twickenham Stadium, Sold Out
June 21st Glasgow - Hampden Park, Sold Out
June 24th Dublin - Croke Park, Sold Out
Support Act: Paddy Casey, Snow Patrol
June 25th Dublin - Croke Park, Sold Out
June 29th Cardiff - Millenium Stadium, Sold Out
Support Act: The Killers
2nd July Vienna - Ernst Happel Stadium, Sold Out
Support Act: The Killers
5th July Katowice - Slaski Stadium, Sold Out
7th July Berlin - Olympic Stadium, Sold Out
Support Act: Snow Patrol
9th July Paris - Stade de France, Sold Out
Support Act: Snow Patrol
10th July Paris * Stade de France, Sold Out
Support Act: Snow Patrol
13th July Amsterdam – Arena, Sold Out
Support Act: The Killers
15th July Amsterdam – Arena, Sold Out
Support Act: Snow Patrol
16th July Amsterdam – Arena, Sold Out
Support Act: Snow Patrol
18th July Zurich – Letzigrund Stadium
21st July Milan - San Siro, Sold Out
23rd July Rome - Olympic Stadium, Sold Out
27th July Oslo - Vallehovin Stadium, Sold Out
Support Act: Razorlight
29th July Gothenburg - Ullevi Stadium, Sold Out
Support Act: Razorlight
31st July Copenhagen - Parken , Sold Out
Support Act: Razorlight
3rd August Munich - Olympic Stadium, Sold Out
Support Act: Keane
5th August Nice - Parc des Sports Charles Ehrmann, Sold Out
Support Act: Keane
7th August Barcelona – Camp Nou, Sold Out
Support Act: Keane
9th August San Sebastian - Anoeta Stadium, Sold Out
Support Act: Franz Ferdinand
11th August Madrid - Estadio Vicente Calderon, Sold Out
Support Act: Franz Ferdinand
14th August Lisbon - Alvalade, Sold Out
Support Act: Keane


//

NORTH AMERICAN FALL TOUR DATES

*12th September Toronto - Air Canada Centre* ehMax going!!!! Front row!
14th September Toronto - Air Canada Centre
16th September Toronto - Air Canada Centre
17th September Toronto - Air Canada Centre
20th September Chicago - United Center
21st September Chicago - United Center
23rd September Minneapolis - Target Center
25th September Milwaukee - Bradley Center

03rd October Boston - Fleet Center
04th October Boston - Fleet Center
07th October New York - Madison Square Garden
08th October New York - Madison Square Garden
10th October New York - Madison Square Garden
16th October Philadelphia - Wachovia Center
17th October Philadelphia - Wachovia Center
19th October Washington - DC MCI Center
20th October Washington - DC MCI Center
22nd October Pittsburgh - Mellon Arena
24th October Detroit - Palace of Auburn Hills
28th October Houston - Toyota Center
29th October Dallas - American Airlines Center







01st November Los Angeles - Staples Center
02nd November Los Angeles - Staples Center
13th November Miami - American Airlines Arena
16th November Tampa - St. Pete Times Forum
18th November Atlanta - Philips Arena
25th November Ottawa - Corel Centre
26th November Montreal - Bell Centre





07th December Hartford - Civic Center
09th December Buffalo - HSBC Arena
10th December Cleveland - Gund Arena
14th December St. Louis - Savvis Center
15th December Omaha - Qwest Center
17th December Salt Lake City - Delta Center
19th December Portland - Rose Garden


----------



## boba fett (May 28, 2003)

*got my tickets!*



used to be jwoodget said:


> So bobbafett, did you get your U2 tix???


I managed to get 100 section seats for the Saturday show. My wife is so excited. It's her first U2 concert.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

HOW does Toronto get THREE shows, and Calgary NONE!?

I am so happy I didn't take the advice of everyone around here who said don't bother going to Van for the show...!!!

Congrats, Boba Fett!


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

> HOW does Toronto get THREE shows, and Calgary NONE!?


toronto got 4 shows.

montreal got 2.

ottawa got 1.

i got shut out of all 7 - ive given up on ticketmaster - youd think that they would be getting better at this.

its also too bad that there are now 296 pairs of U2 Toronto tickets up for sale on eBay.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

I didn't get any tickets. Just too sleepy in the morning...logged on at 10:30 - all gone.... Seems the thing to do is to join the fan club, as those guys get tickets a few days earlier, and always get the best seats.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Is Toronto the only city with four dates? Stunning! Looking forward to the DVD.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Anyone selling a pair of tickets for Toronto?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

For iCal users... here's and iCal calendar subscription for the dates of all U2 concerts.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

talonracer said:


> HOW does Toronto get THREE shows, and Calgary NONE!?


What is "Calgary"?



sorry TR


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

ehMax said:


> Woohoo... I'm going to be in the front row for the first concert of their first leg!!! (Usually with some cool tweaks to the show or something to mix it up)
> 
> Not sure who is going to be the opening act. I'm really, really hoping its going to be The Killers.


Mayor, is it safe to disclose when and where you are going to be in the future. Lots of crazy PC users out there!!!


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

talonracer said:


> HOW does Toronto get THREE shows, and Calgary NONE!?


LOL You're kidding, right?


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

talonracer said:


> HOW does Toronto get THREE shows, and Calgary NONE!?


Call Ralph Klein and see if he can get a concert for Calgary, from what I heard on the news apparently Ottawa didn't have a concert untill PM called U2's tour organiser.

Laterz 

<p><a href="http://ehmaculate.ehmac.ca/"><img src="http://torontominiclub.com/ehMaculate_Beaver.jpg" alt="" height="160" width="401" border="0"></a></p>


----------

